# New Buck and Does!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I went to TN yesterday and picked up a registered Nigerian Dwarf Buck.... so here he is... His name is Critter Retreat Hershy's Nugget and he will be 2 years old in May. He is chocolate and white with blue-eyes!!! Sorry that the pics aren't very good they were taken at about 8:30PM last night (also in this pic he has the collar on that they kept on him... but I have removed it... since most of my goats have horns I don't like to keep collars and such on them). After calling around and asking a few questions... I have found out that the he is NDGA and IDGR registered... which is a little disappointing since he really needed to be AGS or ADGA registered, but he will still do great with my unregistered Does! The man I purchased him from told me he was double registered, and since I had never heard of the IDGR I just ASSUMED he was NDGA and either AGS or ADGA registered, which was my fault completely. So I am still looking for a AGS or ADGA registered Blue-Eyed Buckskin Buck or Buckling to use with any Does/Doelings that I purchase in the future... I have PLENTY of time though, because I plan on purchasing one or two registered Doelings to give the registered Nigis a try... so they won't be ready for breeding or atleast a year or so. So for now Nugget will definitely do I did speak with AGS and found out that his Grand Sire and Grand Dam on his Sire's side were AGS registered but that isn't enough to get him AGS registered.

Also... the two pics after this one are two Pygmy Does that I purchased from him as well. One is a dark brown agouti and the other is gray agouti and white (I am going to try to contact the original breeder to find out if the gray agouti is polled or disbudded). Let me know what you think of these three please!!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I really like your buck! The does are nice too, but I love the buck's colors.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! Yes, his color and the blue-eyes are what really sold me on him :wink:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

You can send the AGS a copy of his Registration and I'm pretty sure they will register him for you.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

AGS and ADGA won't register a goat from NDGA or IDGR papers. If you are just missing one or two parents' or grandparents' papers you may be able to track down the missing goats and pay to register them yourself but that's an awful lot of trouble since you do have plenty of unregistered does you can use him on anyway. He's pretty. Congrats Brandi!

Kristen


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! Yes, he will work fine for my unregistered Does :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he is pretty. Can you register kids as AGS from a NDGA (buck) and AGS (doe) breeding? If so that might be an option for you.

Ok as to the agouti doe - she was disbudded. You can tell by the way the sworl is on her head.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

AGS and ADGA only recognize AGS, ADGA, or CGS paperwork as far as I know. No exceptions. His kids can only ever be registered with NDGA (if bred to a registered doe that is) but you have his pedigree in front of you and that gives you some idea of what he should have the potential to produce for you. At least you know he's purebred. It's a shame the seller didn't clarify the "double" registration. I didn't even know anybody anywhere in the world still actually used IDGR so I would have thought AGS or ADGA on a goat advertised "double registered" as well. But he'll probably make some beautiful babies for you. 

I agree with Stacey that your doe is disbudded rather than polled. You have quite a herd now Brandi!

Kristen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I figured that - but had to ask as registration is so new to me.

I made sure the doe I bought was AGS registered before I purchased her as I didn't want a NDGA registered goat. UGH why can't there just be ONE Registry!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, that is what I found out from AGS. The lady I spoke with there was REALLY nice though and she went through his whole bloodline to see if there was any possibility of me having him registered with them.... but it just wouldn't work. Like I said, he will do great with my unregistered Does!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Audrey and Amy are very nice and easy to work with. I am sorry he isn't registered like you want him to be. He is certainly a handsome guy though!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

with the number of unregistered does you have and his coloring you will have some beautiful matches. 

how many goats do you have now Brandi?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't done a head count recently (which I need to do... no one understands how in the world I keep up with them all but everytime I go out there I just go through and make sure EVERYONE is still present and doing well.... LOTS of hours put into the goat farm :greengrin: ) We have between 30-40. A few of which are for sale and I am planning on going through and picking out a few brown-eyed ones to sale and thinning the numbers down a little bit. I would like to get down between 20-30 head.


----------

